# Mehrere Songs in einem Video...



## Potpotom (22. September 2010)

Servus Leute... kennt ihr noch gute Stücke in der Art?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNtKs-NyOOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (22. September 2010)

Heißt das dann nicht Mashup?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37IxmLYPzJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Disturbed und Pink





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNyhLT_XOgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Korn und the Cure.

Beide recht gelungen finde ict.


----------



## schneemaus (22. September 2010)

Ja, kenn das auch als Mashup...

Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise zusammen mit Rihanna - Umbrella





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06fYNNnMPAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams zusammen mit Lady Gaga - Just Dance





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YcZbiU4EK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Coldplay - Viva la Vida zusammen mit Alizee - J'en ai marre oder so (weiß nich so genau, wie das Lied von Alizee heißt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mv6OogsLsAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die find ich ganz gut ^^


----------

